# 10month old Goldie exhibiting Aggression?



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Welcome Tom. I'd like to start off by saying that I am no means an expert with aggression in dogs. IMO though, it sounds like you handled it very well. If this is the only problem you're having, and possibly I'm over simplifying the remedy, but I would just stop giving him knuckle bones.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I know it's frightening when they act this way, my first reaction is to freeze also, but I have learned to stand my ground and the dogs respond to that. I agree with not giving him the knuckle bones, apparently they are high value to him and he is guarding them. If you do give them to him and see a need to remove it in the future, get up go into another room and call him to you, he will probably come find you to find out where you went and you should be able to go pick up the bone.

I would also start playing the "trade" game with him. He has a toy or chew bone, you offer another item he likes and trade him for what he had. Eventually he will learn that allowing you to take the item he has gets him something equally good in return. 

Also look into good positive methods to teach the "drop it" command, (that's one I have trouble with).

He may be picking up on your lack of confidence, but you can turn that around. It sounds like you have done wonderful training with him already, but search for "Nothing in Life is Free" on the internet and read through it to see if you think it might help him see you as more of an authority figure.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Flora does this with marrow bones, and, like you, I actually get chills and freeze because I don't know what to do. I have stopped giving her marrow bones, and that's stopped the problem. She is fine with any other kind of bone and will in fact seek me out to chew them whilst laying on me, but for some reason raw marrow bones make her very stingy.

Doesn't mean your dog is a menace. Just means that he's a little greedy and maybe needs to stay away from the knuckle bones for a while.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Welcome to the forum,
I am sorry that Alfie scared you. I think a normal response like you did is normal and correct. You dont want to do something in anger or fear that could cause more problems later on. It sounds like resourse guarding and not agression. The treat is a very high value item to him and he didnt want it taken away. 
Here is a good article that you might have some information for you. 
http://www.paw-rescue.org/PAW/PETTIPS/DogTip_ResourceGuarding.html

I would also look into an obedience class if you can, it will help both of your relationships. Also look into NILIF (Nothing In Life Is Free). There is alot of information on the web about it.


----------



## Connor (Aug 17, 2008)

One very simple answer is to stop feeding your Golden Knuckle/Marrow bones. If you insist on giving him a bone then just leave him to it.

Taking a toy away from him, or a treat or even his normal dinner bowl is one thing, but to attempt to take a bone away from a dog is potentially asking for trouble. Some dogs will allow you to take it from them others will respond with a growl or maybe even a snap.

That bone could be smelling of meat and marrow and maybe even blood and whilst chewing away on it the dog, in his mind, could be back in the wild. Ever heard the expression..."Never come between a dog and his bone." 

I once saw an experiment carried out by, I think, the English dog trainer Barbara Woodhouse. Sit a man at the dinner table and allow him to start eating the food before him. Without warning and very quickly snatch away his dinner plate. As you do this watch his initial reaction carefully. Some men, for an instant, showed an aggressive response. ie "Hey what the hell are you doing ?"

Animal reaction...fascinating stuff.

I think we should at all times remember that a dog, even our beautiful Goldens, are animals and as such in certain given circumstances we should not be surprised to see an animal type reaction. 

I sometimes think that people expect too much from them.


----------



## Golden Leo (Dec 3, 2008)

For now I have 3 dogs, all were raised at the same way. 

I teach this to my dogs since they were puppies. 
First - I'm your friend - I give you food and I can take it from you anytime I want. Hand is not the enemy - hand gives you food. Sometimes I grab bowl and feed them by hand. I take bone and hold it while they bite it, followed with lots of "good boy". If they ever growl at me while eating something (it happened maybe twice - specially after my older dog had several attacks by malamute) I take the bone and scold him. I come back in half an hour with bone in my hand, give him to bite it carefully from my hand, prise him and then let it down again and all over again - if he lets me take it I pet him say "good boy" and give it back. I would never allow that I can't take something from my dog. 
Some day I will have kids and they will probably try to take something from dogs and I don't want to worry if they're going to bite them or not.


----------

